# Payment options for auction



## Slipper lover (May 1, 2017)

I am very interested in a few plants in the auction. I am not sure what payment options are accepted.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2017)

It is all explained here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37617


----------

